# Custom Quilts



## hayseed_theology (Jun 28, 2014)

No, not me.  I'm not a quilter, but my wife is.  She started sewing when she was very young but didn't start quilting until about 3 years ago.  She absolutely loves it!

She has recently started selling a few baby quilts (and some of her other crafts) on Etsy:  https://www.etsy.com/shop/BluebirdHomeDecor?ref=shopsection_shophome_leftnav&order=price_desc&page=1

She has also started taking custom orders for quilts.  Price varies based on size, fabric, and complexity, but she is very affordable.  If you are interested in having a quilt made, send me a PM or contact her through her Etsy store.

Here are some pics of her work (and one of her working).


----------



## Chief31794 (Jun 28, 2014)

Really nice, beautiful work.

Chief


----------



## 10mmhunter (Jun 28, 2014)

Those are beautiful, I made a puff quilt one time but it ended up getting lost to wife #2 in the big D. Might need me another one.


----------



## Razor Blade (Jun 28, 2014)

She is very talented. Nice work .


----------



## fireman32 (Jun 29, 2014)

Very nice.  Just for an idea for you, we had a relative make a quilt for us using some of my late grandmas Sunday dresses.  I thought it was a neat idea and its a good way to remember a loved one.  Keep up the good work.


----------



## flintlocker (Jun 29, 2014)

Beautiful work, very nice!


----------



## hayseed_theology (Jun 29, 2014)

10mmhunter said:


> I made a puff quilt one time



I'd never heard of a puff quilt before, but she knew exactly what it was.



fireman32 said:


> Very nice.  Just for an idea for you, we had a relative make a quilt for us using some of my late grandmas Sunday dresses.  I thought it was a neat idea and its a good way to remember a loved one.  Keep up the good work.



That's a pretty cool idea.


----------



## ncrobb (Jun 29, 2014)

My wife is a quilter too.  Most folks don't realize just how much time, effort and money goes into one.  Tell her nice work from me and Annie.  Robb


----------



## bg7m (Jun 30, 2014)

Those are very nice.  I remember my mom and a couple of her sisters getting  together and quilting on weekends, years ago.


----------



## T-N-T (Jul 6, 2014)

fireman32 said:


> Very nice.  Just for an idea for you, we had a relative make a quilt for us using some of my late grandmas Sunday dresses.  I thought it was a neat idea and its a good way to remember a loved one.  Keep up the good work.




My step-sister made one once out of old T-shirts.  Mostly from her school days sporting events and such.  Event shirts so to speak.  
Some of those are beautiful Hayseed!


----------



## hayseed_theology (Aug 16, 2014)

Here's a neat quilt she just finished.  The top was pieced together by her Grandma about 40 years ago.  It was never completed, and my sister-in-law inherited it.  Jill finished the top and quilted it for her sister's birthday.  She was very excited to get to finish a quilt that her Grandma started.


----------



## carver (Aug 16, 2014)

Awesome, just great


----------



## GOoutdoors (Aug 17, 2014)

Very nice work!


----------



## GAstumpshooter (Aug 17, 2014)

nice


----------



## flintlocker (Aug 17, 2014)

Wow, Outstanding work.


----------



## Crickett (Aug 18, 2014)

Wow! Those are very nice! She has done some very beautiful quilts! 

I tried making a quilt a few years ago but gave up on it. It is very hard work & takes a lot of time. Definitely gotta have patience for making those.


----------



## godogs57 (Aug 18, 2014)

Beautiful work! I still have my grandmother's quilts she made...some are approaching a century in age now. 

Give your wife a pat on the back...she did a fantastic job.


----------



## bbs383ci (Aug 18, 2014)

she is very talented. keep up the good work


----------



## Gobbler Down (Aug 19, 2014)

*Beautiful work*

Do you have a website and by chance have any available to post in the sale section?

Thank you in advance for your reply.....
GD


----------



## hayseed_theology (Aug 19, 2014)

Gobbler Down said:


> Do you have a website and by chance have any available to post in the sale section?
> 
> Thank you in advance for your reply.....
> GD



She has an Etsy store and a Facebook page, but no separate website. 

She has 5 quilts available on Etsy right now. All her already made quilts are baby quilts right now.  We talked about posting them in the sale section, but she was concerned about posting a single item for sale in two locations.  I suppose I could post them in there with links to the Etsy store.


----------



## Smokey (Aug 19, 2014)

That's true talent. Beautiful work.


----------



## wvdawg (Aug 20, 2014)

Mighty fine work!  Those are awesome!


----------



## hayseed_theology (Aug 24, 2014)

*Herringbone Quilt*

She finished this herringbone quilt the other week.  It is headed to Perry for the quilt show at the Georgia National Fair, then it will be for sale on Etsy.


----------



## hayseed_theology (Sep 13, 2014)

This is a custom order quilt that she finished about a month ago.  It is a crib size, baby quilt.  The colors were specifically chosen to match the theme of the nursery.


----------



## hayseed_theology (Dec 15, 2014)

My wife has been doing a lot of quilting lately.  She has been working on two custom orders for queen size quilts.  One is a t-shirt quilt for a forum member.

Here are a couple she completed back in the fall that I am just now getting around to posting.  The first one is a baby quilt with hexagon blocks.  The second one is a nautical themed, throw size quilt.


----------



## georgiaboy (Dec 15, 2014)

Those are very nice.  She does great work!


----------



## SarahFair (Dec 22, 2014)

I really like the harringbone!

Im making a arrowhead quilt for my youngest son. 

They are a ton of work! 
It was going to be a twin size,  I decided it wants to be a throw blanket instead


----------



## hayseed_theology (Apr 7, 2015)

*T-Shirt Quilt*

Several folks have mentioned t-shirt quilts.  My wife recently completed a custom, queen size t-shirt quilt for a forum member.  The t-shirts were from IBEW cookouts.  She used 25 of the shirts, including the image off the back and the image off the front pocket.  It came out well, but it took far longer than anticipated because she had terrible morning sickness for a few months. (Thank you to the forum member for their patience.) She is not taking on any more custom orders until after the baby arrives.

Here is the IBEW t-shirt quilt:


----------



## j_seph (Apr 7, 2015)

Beautiful work, my mom has taken this up as a hobby and needless to say she has quilts here and there and over yonder


----------



## joey1919 (Apr 7, 2015)

quilting is a dying art. you don't see too many younger ladies quilting these days. She is an artist.

there are few things I hold as dear as the quilts my great-grandmother and grandmother made for me.


----------



## Bkeepr (Apr 7, 2015)

those are beautiful!  So many choices of patterns and colors


----------



## hayseed_theology (May 27, 2015)

Here's a few simple lap quilts she completed last year. I think a couple of them went to charity.  Our church ladies get together on Wednesday mornings to make quilts for the VA hospital, women's shelter, etc.


----------



## Acrossthepond (May 27, 2015)

hayseed_theology said:


> Here's a few simple lap quilts she completed last year. I think a couple of them went to charity.  Our church ladies get together on Wednesday mornings to make quilts for the VA hospital, women's shelter, etc.



In 2012 my youngest son was wounded in Afghanistan. He was one of a few uk soldiers to be given a Quilt of Valour from a quilting group in Maine. It was a comfort to us to know that he was considered worthy of one. Your wife is a very talented lady and I am sure the womens shelter are grateful for her and church groups quilts.


----------

